# Shipping goods to the UK



## marimar (Feb 9, 2011)

Hi
Does anyone have any accurate costs for shipping household goods to the UK, or know how I can find this out please?
I want to send boxes of goods by boat rather by plane.
Thanks for any information.


----------

